# Have two gcc



## coff (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello

I need to install a version of gcc superior to the one installed in the base system.
How will it work for the port system , will it use the new one or the base one ?
Doing this can generate problems ?

Thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 20, 2010)

simply install version you want, and then use something like gcc45 to compile sources. It will all work good, because to each gcc version number is appended, so you can have all gcc versions from ports at same time


----------



## coff (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you


----------

